# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  samsung tab p1000

## saidagg

*السلام عليكم اريد استفسار جزاكم الله خيرا*  *انا اعمل في الاليكترونيات وانا جديد في كيفية فلاش* *samsung tab p1000 و الانواع الاخرى للتابليط
هل يتم الفلاش بالكابل العادي ام يجب ان اتوفر على بواط 
شكرا *

----------

